# Blue Gourami



## Ricker (Nov 23, 2007)

OK I am not sure if this is the place to post but I will go ahead and do it. I was just wanting to know some times my Blue Gourami will turn a dark blue. Is this cause he is stress or just trying to blend in.


----------



## Guest (Nov 25, 2007)

Is this a Blue Gourami or a Blue Dwarf Gourami?

The darkening is probably from stress. Your tank is cycling and that can be stressful on fish. 

Do you have a test kit to check your water for ammonia, nitrIte, and nitrAte?

Also, if its a Blue Gourami (and not a Dwarf), he will outgrow a 10g. They can get 4-5 inches and are pretty aggressive.


----------



## Ricker (Nov 23, 2007)

Well in a cycled tank he was turning dark blue and no he isn't a dwarf. He is nice to the platy I got. They get along great they don't mind each other. and the plants they both love. I will post a pic soon.


----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2007)

The cycled tank was a 1g, though, right? Small tanks can be stressful too. 

A 10g isn't going to be big enough for long. My Blue gourami is right at 5 inches.


----------



## Ricker (Nov 23, 2007)

Well I think he will do good for now he is a baby when i got him less then a inch. Also can I fo ahead and and get more platies?


----------



## Ricker (Nov 23, 2007)

Well I got a new question. After I feed him and he eats all the food he swims to the top and eats air bubbles. Does he just think this si food. He only does it after I feed him or when he is hungry.


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2007)

He's probably not eating air bubbles. Gourami do breathe air, but they shouldn't really have to go to the top for it that often. He could, on the other hand, be gasping for air because the ammonia is high or the tank isn't clean, or overstocked. Check your water parameters to see.


----------



## Ricker (Nov 23, 2007)

OK I will.


----------

